# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  آموزش نصب هدوپ روی لینوکس

## M.soheil

سلام


من Hadoop 2.7.2  رو از سایت آپاچی دانلود کردم و می‌خوام روی سیستمم نصب کنم. طبق یک آموزش پیش رفتم ولی به بن‌بست خوردم.

اکثر آموزش نصب‌ها هم بر طبق استفاده از ماشین مجازی هست ( وی ام ور یا ویرچوآل باکس). می‌خواستم بدونم آیا برای نصب هدوپ روی لینوکس هم نیاز به ماشین مجازی دارم؟ یعنی مثلا اگر من از HortonWorks Sandbox هدوپ رو دانلود کنم، برای نصب روی اوبونتو چه کاری باید انجام بدم چون می‌خوام هدوپ گرافیکی داشته باشم.

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام
> 
> 
> من Hadoop 2.7.2  رو از سایت آپاچی دانلود کردم و می‌خوام روی سیستمم نصب کنم. طبق یک آموزش پیش رفتم ولی به بن‌بست خوردم.
> 
> اکثر آموزش نصب‌ها هم بر طبق استفاده از ماشین مجازی هست ( وی ام ور یا ویرچوآل باکس). می‌خواستم بدونم آیا برای نصب هدوپ روی لینوکس هم نیاز به ماشین مجازی دارم؟ یعنی مثلا اگر من از HortonWorks Sandbox هدوپ رو دانلود کنم، برای نصب روی اوبونتو چه کاری باید انجام بدم چون می‌خوام هدوپ گرافیکی داشته باشم.


مشکلی که در هنگام نصب دارید رو مطرح کنید. برای نصب هدوپ به صورت تک گره نیازی به داشتن ماشین مجازی ندارید. احتمالا آموزش هایی که مشاهده کردید مربوط به نصب هدوپ به صورت چند گره یا Multinode بوده که برای نصب و پیکربندی نیاز به وجود بیش از یک سیستم است. ماشین های مجازی آماده مثل Hortonworks sandbox به شما کمک می کنند تا بدون اینکه نیاز به نصب داشته باشید با هدوپ کار کنید. البته از Hortonworks نمی توانید در ایران استفاده کنید چون تحریم است نه اجازه دانلود دارید و نه اگر دانلود کنید چون با سرور شرکت ارتباط برقرار میکند با مشکل مواجه می شود. اگر که میخواهید از ماشین های مجازی آماده هدوپ استفاده کنید پیشنهاد میکنم از بسته آماده مرجع هدوپ ایران استفاده کنید چرا که هم حجم بسیار کمتری داره و هم اینکه در ایران نصب و پشتیبانی میشه. از این لینک قابل دریافت است.

----------


## M.soheil

سلام و ممنون از پاسختون

می‌خواستم بدونم نسخه سایت آپاچی شامل اینترفیس گرافیکی برای Hadoop هم می‌شه یا این‌که مبتنی بر ترمیناله؟ چون حجمش حدود ۲۵۰ مگابایت بیشتر نبود.

و این که نسخه‌ای که معرفی کردید برای کار در سیستم‌عامل غیر لینوکس هست؟ چون در توضیحاتش نوشته باید ماشین مجازی نصب کنید.

با تشکر

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام و ممنون از پاسختون
> 
> می‌خواستم بدونم نسخه سایت آپاچی شامل اینترفیس گرافیکی برای Hadoop هم می‌شه یا این‌که مبتنی بر ترمیناله؟ چون حجمش حدود ۲۵۰ مگابایت بیشتر نبود.
> 
> و این که نسخه‌ای که معرفی کردید برای کار در سیستم‌عامل غیر لینوکس هست؟ چون در توضیحاتش نوشته باید ماشین مجازی نصب کنید.
> 
> با تشکر



خیر شامل اینترفیس گرافیکی نمی شود و مبتنی بر ترمینال هست. نسخه ماشین مجازی که معرفی کردم خود ماشین مجازی با سیستم عامل لینوکس پیکربندی شده و با توجه به اینکه نرم افزارهای VirtualBox و Vagrant بر روی سیستم عامل های ویندوز هم قابلیت اجرا دارند می توانید در ویندوز آنرا راه اندازی کنید.

----------


## M.soheil

> خیر شامل اینترفیس گرافیکی نمی شود و مبتنی بر ترمینال هست. نسخه ماشین مجازی که معرفی کردم خود ماشین مجازی با سیستم عامل لینوکس پیکربندی شده و با توجه به اینکه نرم افزارهای VirtualBox و Vagrant بر روی سیستم عامل های ویندوز هم قابلیت اجرا دارند می توانید در ویندوز آنرا راه اندازی کنید.


خیلی ممنون از این‌که وقت می‌گذارید و پاسخ می‌دید.

به عنوان آخرین سوال  :خجالت: 

می‌خواستم بدونم پیشنهاد شما برای کار با Hadoop به صورت گرافیکی روی لینوکس چی هست؟ (منظورم استفاده به صورت مستقیم هست ن ماشین مجازی)

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> خیلی ممنون از این‌که وقت می‌گذارید و پاسخ می‌دید.
> 
> به عنوان آخرین سوال 
> 
> می‌خواستم بدونم پیشنهاد شما برای کار با Hadoop به صورت گرافیکی روی لینوکس چی هست؟ (منظورم استفاده به صورت مستقیم هست ن ماشین مجازی)


بی شک بهترین پیشنهادی که میتونم بدم نرم افزار تحت وب Hue از شرکت Cloudera هست که میتونید از این لینک دریافت کنید: http://gethue.com/

----------


## M.soheil

> بی شک بهترین پیشنهادی که میتونم بدم نرم افزار تحت وب Hue از شرکت Cloudera هست که میتونید از این لینک دریافت کنید: http://gethue.com/




سلام
ممنون از راهنماییتون


من Hue نصب کردم ولی هنگامی که لاگین می‌کنم می‌گه برنامه config نیست.

Screenshot.jpg


اسکرین شات گرفتم 
ممنون می‌شم اگر راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام
> ممنون از راهنماییتون
> 
> 
> من Hue نصب کردم ولی هنگامی که لاگین می‌کنم می‌گه برنامه config نیست.
> 
> Screenshot.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Hue یک واسط نرم افزاری هست و به صورت خودکار نمی تواند آدرس ها و تنظیمات مربوط به هر نرم افزار را شناسایی کند. به همین دلیل می بایست تنظیمات مربوط به هدوپ و نرم افزارهای دیگه رو در فایل pseudo-distributed.ini در مسیر /hue/Desktop/conf قرار دهید.

----------


## suraty

*سلام،

برای مشاهده آموزش

**نصب Hadoop و اجرای روش MapReduce (تک نود Single Node)*

*روی ubuntu میتوانید به آدرس زیر مراجعه بفرمایید.

*http://narmafzaria.blogfa.com/post/10

----------

